# Could AVR's cause any TV Display blackouts?



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone have 665 AVR issues with HDMI causing TV blackouts?

I have uploaded the latest firmware patch for this TV to help the issues of this problem, but it still does it. 

First I thought I could be having issues with the Samsung 46A750 TV which the display shuts off from 5-10 seconds, but sound is still playing, then I thought it could be the Cable Box, Time-Warner came over today to tell me that the signal was good, but they are having software problems with the OCAP HD-DVR boxes, but that is not one of the issues. 

Samsung wanted me to do some troubleshooting steps to make sure it's the TV, before they come over to fix.
The TW tech told me it (maybe) just a possibility that if the HDMI cable goes from TV into the AVR, and everything else goes into the AVR including the TIME WARNER Box,
Bluray Player, then there might be a problem with the AVR. Something to do with the chain of components.

I did not buy Monster Cables, I bought them from Monoprice, which I have heard good things about, but he said maybe I'm getting half the signal since Audio and Video make up the HDMI, and maybe I got some bad cables. I checked them and they are in tight.

SOOOooo, has anyone had problems with the TV display going completely black, out as a result of something wrong with the Yamaha RX-V665? 

Thank you for any replies!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I have seen issues tracked down to a bad HDMI cable in the past. I suggest you swap out the HDMI cable first and take it from there.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Bypass the receiver and connect directly to the TV. This will allow you to determine if one component is bad, the TV is bad, or the problem is in the receiver.

Also, please keep the discussion of a problem in one thread in the future.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dropouts of the video can also be caused by a handshake (HDCP) issues. Receivers are hit and miss with this problem due to being another device in the loop. Going directly to the display may be the best choice.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Dropouts of the video can also be caused by a handshake (HDCP) issues. Receivers are hit and miss with this problem due to being another device in the loop. Going directly to the display may be the best choice.


Yes, and also if the resolutions of everything in the chain do not match. Make sure that everything is setup (sources and AVR-if it's not just a pass-through of HDMI signal) to the resolution of the display.

Ray


----------



## LMO (Sep 1, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I was searching for posts on the same problem. I have a similar model AVR, the Yamaha RXV667. I haven't completed testing with the component video going straight from the PVR to the monitor yet, so I haven't isolated the problem.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

LMO,
Hi, Since my last post above, I'm still having those crazy blackouts. Samsung told me it was definitively NOT the HDTV, and Yamaha told me the same thing. 

I will tell you that I have Time Warner cable and use the latest HD-DVR DCX3400,and these blackouts never happened when we had just the Motorola HD cable box before the DVR upgrade.

I'm really frustrated when both Motorola and Time-Warner blames each other for this inconvenience. Motorola tells me they only sell the boxes to Time Warner (HARDWARE) then TW installs their own SOFTWARE,and between the two, this weird unexplainable phenomenon occurs.

So, I"m still at a loss for any explanation whatsoever. Both of them tell me they know nothing about any HDCP issues. soooooooooooo I guess were still in the same boat, going nowhere fast.


----------



## LMO (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been able to eliminate my Yamaha RX-V667 now as the video dropouts occur when connected directly from the Motorola DCH3416 DVR to my TV. This is the third such unit I've had, and I had the problem with all three. Comcast insists the problem is not with the DVR. I also noticed that the problem is significantly worse when viewing On Demand material.

I'm curious as to why this problem does not seem to be more widespread. Other than the symptom and the DVR maker, there is little similar about our installations. We use a different cable providers, different video connections, and have different monitors.

I'll be pursuing this again with Comcast this coming week and will update here if I make any progress.


----------



## Old Audiophile (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, just a quick note to tell u that I had the same problem with a Samsung TV. I have DirecTv and they came and replaced everything in the chain ie:dish LNBs, all wiring, HDMIs, and the HD DVR box 3 times, and it turned out to be the TV, as soon as I changed the TV the problem ceased. I first moved another TV that was in the house and the problem stopped, so I ended up buying another TV and amazingly the problem is no longer evident and has not raised it's ugly head since. Hope you have better luck. Bill.


----------



## LMO (Sep 1, 2010)

I knew the TV could be the problem, but unfortunately I don't have another one to test with. When I upgrade it will be from a rear-projection model to a flat panel, which means changing out some furniture as as well, which I was hoping to avoid right now. It's probably time, though.


----------

